# Would your dog take a bullet for you?



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

....Cus mine would!










I realise that that ive already posted a couple of pics... But a friend of ours is a really good photographer.... And has got some good snaps....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Those pics are amazing, and in answer to your question, yes they both would ...... if it was wrapped inside a tennis ball


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Only if it was wrapped inside food. 

OH and I forgot to add that only if you were trying to shoot me in the ankle. Don't think he could go much higher than that.


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha thats amazing!

And as others have said, only if it came in disguise of a hot dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Someof my past dogs, definitely. One possibly, now. The other 2 would bark a lot... I DO have a ewe that attecks dogs...

PS Great photo's


----------

